# Where to buy exhaust



## 66 tri power (Mar 8, 2006)

I called Jegs yesterday and no exhaust in stock.

Who has a catback system in stock?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

try tyburn motors or pfyc.com


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Or GTODEALER......


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

Try where I got mine. www.dezod.com


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Or GTODEALER......


:lol: :lol: HAHAHA! Thats where Im getting mine, me likey Mista GTODEALER!:lol: :lol:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

BlownGTO said:


> :lol: :lol: HAHAHA! Thats where Im getting mine, me likey Mista GTODEALER!:lol: :lol:


:lol: .... I was wondering if anyone would catch that.


----------



## shrike (Jun 4, 2005)

I thought you were outta the performance parts business, Steve?

Owner have a change of heart?

Let me know before I buy mine.... was going with Kooks from Tbyrne....and you put em in.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I can still get stuff, if it's SLP it's not the "special price" anymore, any cat-backs I can get.


----------

